# I've joined the Lyft DUI club



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

On monday night Due to refusing a ride from Linq Promenade to Fremont Street Experience with a 3 ft margarita that had just been purchased a rider chose to claim I showed up drunk and I was deactivated. Never mind the fact I did 3 rides in the 15 minutes it took to deactivate me with no issues and 1 of those also had a beverage I made the rider finish, and insist finish meant every last bubble. I have a cdl and the woRd alcohol will never appear on my record. 

I refused service April 5th and emailed support to protect my cancel fee, but apparently we need to email each time to prevent this treatment. I went to express drive office today and they said they were already on it, I should be reactivated within a day or two. I get the feeling being part of Express Drive and them getting to know me and see my attitude in person is an extra benefit of the program. 

No, I didn't go get tested immediately as some suggest because unless you do breath, swab, urine and blood for any known intoxicant your not proving anything 
...plus the problem Lyft is addressing is one of brand image....that has nothing to do with reality. By statistically being able to report x number of accusations, the average time to evaluate and some will be taken more seriously than others. 

Coming from trucking I understand it's a bigger picture than the individual driver. I've literally had major multi billion dollar corporations tell me to please kill someone rather than injure them, because 1 simple check with minimal court costs is cheaper. 

Thus happened Monday night just before midnight, I expect to lose two days. If it had been a Thursday night I'd be much more upset. Now I'm just bored.

I did finally try some local bbq recommended by a tourist, but it wasn't exactly Memphis quality.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

How are they even getting to the comment screen to complain, on a cancel???


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, you are barking at the wrong tree. The cancel customer can't comment.
Most likely the customer who you made angry earlier or made drink till last drop got you deactivated.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Not gonna argue with the people that are determined to talk crap and find negativity anywhere. Have fun...

My purpose for this was for the next person to see the experience and gain a prospective that rather than becoming irate like some, keeping things in prospective helps. My participation on the forum isn't to brag or tell how stupid I am. It is to encourage others, give advice when possible or prevent others from repeating my errors. 

It took only 31.5 hours to get reactivated. I suspect some of that was waiting for people involved to return to work. I got zero apologies and zero information on what was considered. I do know the local office said they wrote in and vouched for me before I even went in. Had I gone in with an attitude I likely would have experienced a delay or different outcome. 

Off to the races ya'll!


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> Not gonna argue with the people that are determined to talk crap and find negativity anywhere. Have fun...
> 
> My purpose for this was for the next person to see the experience and gain a prospective that rather than becoming irate like some, keeping things in prospective helps. My participation on the forum isn't to brag or tell how stupid I am. It is to encourage others, give advice when possible or prevent others from repeating my errors.
> 
> ...


Kindly ask Lyft for that Passengers info and file a law suit....time 2 send a message to Lyft-Uber and the pax!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If pax tells Lyft you were drunk Lyft deactivateds you right away. I know that .
What I do not know how you know for sure the customer who was canceled by you got you in troubles? I would like to know that so I also keep that in mind when I cancel on someone.
Would really appreciate response. Thank you!

Many times customers who made me mad end up giving me big tip and I forgive them and give 5 stars. But sometimes passengers don't tell anything but rate you very low. Very hard to tell who is doing what after they leave your car. 
Did Lyft tell you who complained?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> Not gonna argue with the people that are determined to talk crap and find negativity anywhere. Have fun...


They aren't arguing...they are suggesting that the person you think reported you may not be the person that reported you...

Anyhoo, Uber is right now facing a $1.1M fine from the state of Kalifornia for not taking DUI accusations seriously enough to deactivate and investigate. The TNCs are between a rock and a hard place, because even when they are certain you are in the right, they have to go through protocol of be accused of negligence by the state.

I wish they would have a roving employee in cities with concentrated drivers + guests imbibing alcohol like ours....You could be deactivated with a message to stay in your location while the rover comes to investigate your condition....this could all be settled in an hour while satisfying TNC's due diligence requirement and maintaining their reputation. And if the rover finds a driver to be impaired, they NEED to be deactivated....


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

The fact you believe the idiots who work at the local office ... lol


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

7Miles said:


> If pax tells Lyft you were drunk Lyft deactivateds you right away. I know that .
> What I do not know how you know for sure the customer who was canceled by you got you in troubles? I would like to know that so I also keep that in mind when I cancel on someone.
> Would really appreciate response. Thank you!
> 
> ...


Simple, you ask Lyft the info on the pax that filed a false claim on you. They will half to comply some way some how. If not than than advise Lyft of a liability in there place. You have the right to know the person who filed a false claim against you. I dont drink at all, if this happen to me, oh boy!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Fritz Duval said:


> Simple, you ask Lyft the info on the pax that filed a false claim on you. They will half to comply some way some how. If not than than advise Lyft of a liability in there place. You have the right to know the person who filed a false claim against you. I dont drink at all, if this happen to me, oh boy!


They do not have to comply with your request. There have been many comments in this regard in these forums.

They will not disclose any personal information about pax without being subpeonad.

In court, you have the constitutional right to face your accuser. In the murky world of independent contracting, you have no such right.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> They do not have to comply with your request. There have been many comments in this regard in these forums.
> 
> They will not disclose any personal information about pax without being subpeonad.
> 
> In court, you have the constitutional right to face your accuser. In the murky world of independent contracting, you have no such right.


Than by all means, kill them with paperwork
Atleast they will think twice before flagging you again...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Yes, you are barking at the wrong tree. The cancel customer can't comment.
> Most likely the customer who you made angry earlier or made drink till last drop got you deactivated.


Nah, I've briefly gotten deactivated by bogus complaints from people I rolled away and canceled on...a couple times.

Where there's a will there is a way, I guess



PrestonT said:


> They will not disclose any personal information about pax without being subpeonad.
> .


Except by negligence or mistake.

I've gotten some full names addresses and even last digits of credit cards used out of Lyft flunkies too lay to determine which pax I was complaining about

And then the timestamps and addresses corresponding to those person when I meekly suggested that I would have absolutely NO way of knowing which Victoria had which last name and credit card


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Cancelled customers can't comment but they can email support with your description/license plate number. If this happened fifteen minutes between your last ride (where you said you did 3 rides during those 15 minutes), well what that tells ME is that there actually is someone or a team of people sitting there at the Lyft offices 24/7 and will instantly reply depending on who is sending the email. I've had them take hours to respond when something happens to me involving a rider in real time, but I'm just a driver. Riders on the other hand, it appears they try to respond to them as quickly as humanly possible.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

7Miles said:


> If pax tells Lyft you were drunk Lyft deactivateds you right away. I know that .
> What I do not know how you know for sure the customer who was canceled by you got you in troubles? I would like to know that so I also keep that in mind when I cancel on someone.
> Would really appreciate response. Thank you!
> 
> ...


True statement there, came across a Somali Plus driver this morning and he said it was his first day doing Lyft and a customer emailed to support that he was texting while driving; and he wanted to know how to respond to the claim? First thing I asked was he? And why he had his phone in his hand rather than the mount? Advised him that this is the OC and they have nothing better to do than send emails to support and to not touch his phone when he is loaded. Back to your statement Lyft waste no time on what is considered bad driving or safety.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> They aren't arguing...they are suggesting that the person you think reported you may not be the person that reported you...
> 
> Anyhoo, Uber is right now facing a $1.1M fine from the state of Kalifornia for not taking DUI accusations seriously enough to deactivate and investigate. The TNCs are between a rock and a hard place, because even when they are certain you are in the right, they have to go through protocol of be accused of negligence by the state.
> 
> I wish they would have a roving employee in cities with concentrated drivers + guests imbibing alcohol like ours....You could be deactivated with a message to stay in your location while the rover comes to investigate your condition....this could all be settled in an hour while satisfying TNC's due diligence requirement and maintaining their reputation. And if the rover finds a driver to be impaired, they NEED to be deactivated....


So a rando asshat who isn't happy about the surge or is pissed about splitting his clown group or can't stand to be told no for a illegal request can now just throw the 'drunk driving' card to retaliate at an innocent driver ... awesome!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> So a rando asshat who isn't happy about the surge or is pissed about splitting his clown group or can't stand to be told no for a illegal request can now just throw the 'drunk driving' card to retaliate at an innocent driver ... awesome!


Yes, that's why we need immediate investigation like taxi companies have.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coolrider101nk said:


> On monday night Due to refusing a ride from Linq Promenade to Fremont Street Experience with a 3 ft margarita that had just been purchased a rider chose to claim I showed up drunk and I was deactivated. Never mind the fact I did 3 rides in the 15 minutes it took to deactivate me with no issues and 1 of those also had a beverage I made the rider finish, and insist finish meant every last bubble. I have a cdl and the woRd alcohol will never appear on my record.
> 
> I refused service April 5th and emailed support to protect my cancel fee, but apparently we need to email each time to prevent this treatment. I went to express drive office today and they said they were already on it, I should be reactivated within a day or two. I get the feeling being part of Express Drive and them getting to know me and see my attitude in person is an extra benefit of the program.
> 
> ...


This is why we need a UNION !
UNJUST SUSPENSIONS THAT COST US !


----------



## Rb2017 (Apr 25, 2017)

On April 8th 2017 Lyft deactivated me because according to them, they received feedback from a passenger that I was driving under the influence. I don't drink, do drugs, nor was I on any medication, and I sent in emails and went into the local lift Hub office here in Atlanta told the rep the same thing. He said there was nothing he could do and the investigation would take 3 to 5 days. It's now been almost 2 1/2 weeks and I still haven't received any response back from Lyft. Sent another email yesterday and still haven't heard anything back. I'm now back driving fo Uber until this gets resolved. I'd greatly appreciate any advice as to what I could do to get some kind of response from Lyft, as I would like to clear my name of this false allegation that has affected my income. Thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> They aren't arguing...they are suggesting that the person you think reported you may not be the person that reported you...
> 
> Anyhoo, Uber is right now facing a $1.1M fine from the state of Kalifornia for not taking DUI accusations seriously enough to deactivate and investigate. The TNCs are between a rock and a hard place, because even when they are certain you are in the right, they have to go through protocol of be accused of negligence by the state.
> 
> I wish they would have a roving employee in cities with concentrated drivers + guests imbibing alcohol like ours....You could be deactivated with a message to stay in your location while the rover comes to investigate your condition....this could all be settled in an hour while satisfying TNC's due diligence requirement and maintaining their reputation. And if the rover finds a driver to be impaired, they NEED to be deactivated....


False accusers should be held accountable and must pay last st wages to drivers !

It will end the lies !


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

This is really troubling. I noticed change in tone over service dogs where there was threat of immediate deactivation with any report of not compying. The premise here now seems to be the driver is assumed guilty. All lyft drivers need to push back on this because its a terror tactic and its wrong.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rb2017 said:


> On April 8th 2017 Lyft deactivated me because according to them, they received feedback from a passenger that I was driving under the influence. I don't drink, do drugs, nor was I on any medication, and I sent in emails and went into the local lift Hub office here in Atlanta told the rep the same thing. He said there was nothing he could do and the investigation would take 3 to 5 days. It's now been almost 2 1/2 weeks and I still haven't received any response back from Lyft. Sent another email yesterday and still haven't heard anything back. I'm now back driving fo Uber until this gets resolved. I'd greatly appreciate any advice as to what I could do to get some kind of response from Lyft, as I would like to clear my name of this false allegation that has affected my income. Thanks.


I'm not sure what you can do with Lyft, but I highly recommend acquiring a dash cam before you get accused of the same thing on the Uber platform.

I run an extremely prominent dash cam. If the passenger sees it they may be less likely to cast false accusations in the first place. When passengers ask me why it is necessary I bring up false accusations, insurance in collisions, etc. 4.81 on Uber, 4.73 on Lyft.



westsidebum said:


> This is really troubling. I noticed change in tone over service dogs where there was threat of immediate deactivation with any report of not compying. The premise here now seems to be the driver is assumed guilty. All lyft drivers need to push back on this because its a terror tactic and its wrong.


Another case where a dash cam might come in handy. I have recorded trips of me accepting large wet dogs that were declared as pets into my car... or shucks I would have had the video if I didn't delete it. I'll have to save the video next time. I do have other video though with non-wet dogs in my car.

I think they'll have a problem saying I refused their service animal though when I do. Not only because I hope to have a video recording of said trip, but hopefully I can accumulate a long videolog of people's dogs in my car to show it is simply not in my character to refuse an animal.

I can't wait for the service pony or better yet, service tiger. If they can fit it in the car I'll bring it.

A trip with a service tiger would make for a very memorable video momento.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

So my question is this...there's examples of people being deactivated based on false accusations, and then Lyft acting funny with response emails (if they send them at all) regarding re-activation. Based on that, what makes people think anything will be different if you _did_ have a dash cam, got the footage proving you're innocent, and then emailed that to Lyft? Would they suddenly be fast with a response and re-activate you? Its a _logical _assumption_, _sure, but doesn't seem to be based on precedent with Lyft's typical behavior.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Cover your ass. If you get any bad vibes from pax like arguement or hostility give them one star and report their behavior as rude and hostile for no reason. When I have done this lyft has responded and even asked for more details. We need to be proactive and use rating sytem as way to get your version in before incidence report.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> This is really troubling. I noticed change in tone over service dogs where there was threat of immediate deactivation with any report of not compying. The premise here now seems to be the driver is assumed guilty. All lyft drivers need to push back on this because its a terror tactic and its wrong.


With Uber and Lyft, drivers are ALWAYS guilty with little to no recourse to being proven innocent.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Actually with lyft it was communicated that if system got more reports of reported violation it could result in deactivation. The assumption being if many are reporting same thing it must be true... With dui and animals it only takes on report for deactivation.

The only way to fight this is to be more selective with pax (higher ratings )which is harder with auto pax switching
And do premptive strike by giving bad vibe or arguementative pax one star and reporting biased behavior in comments such as pax had poor attitude for no reason threatened to report me for no reason or rude for no reason etc


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Yes, you are barking at the wrong tree. The cancel customer can't comment.
> Most likely the customer who you made angry earlier or made drink till last drop got you deactivated.


Pax can always contact support, they just can't rate you if they didn't take a ride with you


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

I just got accused of DUI from Lyft for absolutely no reason, today. No booze, coke, weed, or even prescription drugs in my vehicle, & Lyft simply takes the pack's word for it. I have no idea whatsoever what I did to make the pax flag me. I responded back to the email as prompted & it has been more than 2 hours since. No response back from Lyft. I don't know what I should do next. 

One part of me wants to find legal action but worries how will I pay for a lawyer to represent me. Another (more spiteful) part just wants to go on a sabotaging rampage, flagging every Lyft driver I order to drive a point across.

What do you all advise?


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

How do they "review" this exactly, especially since it never means meeting you or even sending a cop out for more details or anything? Seems the burden of proof should be on the passenger for such a strong allegation. Their phone works since they have to use the Uber passenger app, video the drunk driver. Take a picture. Something, anything other than "Well I say he was".


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

The weight they are giving these flags is ridiculous. They are putting P.R. OVER driver rights and welfare. The same idiot who is doing this at Lyft announced zero tolerance for drivers who are reported for refusing service dogs and that it would lead to automatic termination. It seems Lyft has retained one of the brilliant jerks in the Uber mold and the jerk is power tripping. Things will only change when said jerk has done enough damage to driver relations. It never hurts to be pro active and circulate a petition, and write the reporters that follow and report on lyft and uber about this trend, you could even complain to you congress and state reps...if you do send lyft a copy. Make as much noise as you can internally...email everyone from lyft that has emailed you for any reason. If all else fails file for damages in small claims court for lost earnings..


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

I just did a drug test on my own accord & emailed them to Lyft support. Let's see if they respond, after this.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Cancelled customers can't comment but they can email support with your description/license plate number. If this happened fifteen minutes between your last ride (where you said you did 3 rides during those 15 minutes), well what that tells ME is that there actually is someone or a team of people sitting there at the Lyft offices 24/7 and will instantly reply depending on who is sending the email. I've had them take hours to respond when something happens to me involving a rider in real time, but I'm just a driver. Riders on the other hand, it appears they try to respond to them as quickly as humanly possible.


hehe Just like eBay and their buyers and sellers.. eBay treats its buyers like they can do no wrong, and **** the sellers.. When its the sellers that are making eBay money.. No sellers/drivers = No eBay/Lyft/Uber....


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

We need a PAX wall of shame regional or national database. Social Humiliation works with any generation!


----------



## Chief Bill (Jun 29, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> On monday night Due to refusing a ride from Linq Promenade to Fremont Street Experience with a 3 ft margarita that had just been purchased a rider chose to claim I showed up drunk and I was deactivated. Never mind the fact I did 3 rides in the 15 minutes it took to deactivate me with no issues and 1 of those also had a beverage I made the rider finish, and insist finish meant every last bubble. I have a cdl and the woRd alcohol will never appear on my record.
> 
> I refused service April 5th and emailed support to protect my cancel fee, but apparently we need to email each time to prevent this treatment. I went to express drive office today and they said they were already on it, I should be reactivated within a day or two. I get the feeling being part of Express Drive and them getting to know me and see my attitude in person is an extra benefit of the program.
> 
> ...


I've joined the club today.....amazing.. I don't even drink and for sure i don't do drugs. I only gave two rides on LYFT today. One was ordered by a DR office and i never had contact with the person who ordered it, so I know who must have complained, young lady who most likely didnt want to pay for the ride. LIARS


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> This is why we need a UNION !
> UNJUST SUSPENSIONS THAT COST US !


Screw unions. You think Uber & Lyft is sticking it to you, wait until you see what the Teamsters do. Long, hard and dry. (20 years paying dues to those crooks, how about you?)


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Chief Bill said:


> I've joined the club today.....amazing.. I don't even drink and for sure i don't do drugs. I only gave two rides on LYFT today. One was ordered by a DR office and i never had contact with the person who ordered it, so I know who must have complained, young lady who most likely didnt want to pay for the ride. LIARS


What is DR?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Doctor


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I'm not sure what you can do with Lyft, but I highly recommend acquiring a dash cam before you get accused of the same thing on the Uber platform.
> 
> I run an extremely prominent dash cam. If the passenger sees it they may be less likely to cast false accusations in the first place. When passengers ask me why it is necessary I bring up false accusations, insurance in collisions, etc. 4.81 on Uber, 4.73 on Lyft.
> 
> ...


Pic is hilarious and yes this is whats expected.


----------

